# Hamdard or Lahore Private Medical Colleges?



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

hello frnds....plz help me out...i am selected for Hamdard university karachi MBBS program and as well as for akhtar saeed, central park, rahid latif, UOL...i think Akhtar saeed is better than others

now i have to choose between hamdard and akhtar saeed.....a student of hamdard suggested me tht i should study in punjab as UHS affiliated colleges have more worth than other sindh medical colleges, but some say tht hamdard has good repute...now wt to do? any student willing to help me out:?


----------



## hillbily (Nov 9, 2012)

smiling assassin said:


> hello frnds....plz help me out...i am selected for Hamdard university karachi MBBS program and as well as for akhtar saeed, central park, rahid latif, UOL...i think Akhtar saeed is better than others
> 
> now i have to choose between hamdard and akhtar saeed.....a student of hamdard suggested me tht i should study in punjab as UHS affiliated colleges have more worth than other sindh medical colleges, but some say tht hamdard has good repute...now wt to do? any student willing to help me out:?


well hamdard is a quite well instituton... i dont know much about akhter saeed


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

well i dont know wt to do....people here in punjab tell tht Hamdard is good and better than others private whereas when i went to karachi and met students of hamdard, they suggested me to go for punjab private medical colleges. even of high or low rank......ahhh....confused


----------

